
Silicon Valley Wake Up Call - jbenz
https://medium.com/@justinkan/silicon-valley-wake-up-call-eba3dfaa82c3
======
sharemywin
I've come up with a couple ideas from this election.

The Midwest doesn't want welfare they want opportunity. Another idea is
geographic elitism.

Imagine how the election and/or the country would have changed, if VCs and
investors would have over the last several decades had said the internet
removes geographic restrictions there for you don't have to come to California
we will come to you.

